
Solving the Rubik’s cube with deep reinforcement learning and search [pdf] - EndXA
https://www.nature.com/articles/s42256-019-0070-z.epdf?shared_access_token=cPSf_86IOTKHu_XeoYPVcdRgN0jAjWel9jnR3ZoTv0Osb8UCgUm5AQaSCMHWqWzsyV3KBcb13SAW-9IL1pAGd1HcSk40JSEjhoaBAi0ePvZXg9PT3WfF-8CN_iKm0sEhmhKeONfX7U9UAS2udjdG3Q%3D%3D
======
high_derivative
Note: this is in the new nature machine intelligence journal which many
leading academics in the field have argued against for reasons like that:

The article cannot be downloaded: "Complimentary shares do not allow
downloading. If you have another access method, please visit the regular
publisher article page in order to download."

More background: [https://retractionwatch.com/2018/05/01/thousands-boycott-
new...](https://retractionwatch.com/2018/05/01/thousands-boycott-new-nature-
journal-about-machine-learning/)

F that. No need to read it either, it's a straight-forward uninteresting
"neural networks applied to toy problem X" paper. No interesting use of
structure or geometric deep learning, just brute-forcing with 10 billion
samples.

